# IBS attack on its way



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

I have an IBS attack on its way, i hate it when you get the build up to it. The sweats, the fear, the cramps, the nausea and the pain. You just know its comming and its going to be bad. Do you get IBS attacks that make you so sick you can barley move? Sometimes i end up in so much pain all i can do is lye on the floor, with only just enough energy to sit on the toliet then lye back down again.Sooo, just sitting here trying to distract myself from the IBS attack on its way


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

My IBS leaves me housebound,it is that bad!


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Me too, mine is particularly bad at the moment, so much tummy cramps as well, only just made the toilet at one point yesterday.(STMI)


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine is bad today, too. I blamed it on the brussels sprouts I ate at dinner last night, but in my heart I know that it is due to a simple task given to me by my daughter, and I couldn't sleep a wink last night worrying about it, went to the toilet 5 times before the time I had to do the task, I just know it's related to my brain, but I can't do anything about it.Now I feel drained and sore, and so tired.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I know how you feel Peaches, I am the same, but the more you worry the more you get D, but I know its hard to stop. But just lately no matter how relaxed I am the D seems really bad and I dont know why, nothing has changed with food or anything.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am very strict and watch what i eat at all times,but i really dont know why because my symptoms are bad all the time!You get so fed up and depressed with it all!


----------



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

I get fed up and depressed with it all too. My worst nightmare has already come true... not making it to a toliet in time. Lucky i was on my own, so i guess my true worst nightmare would be for someone else to be there when it happens.I am the same with food, some days i can eat it some days i cant. I get so irritated sometimes i just eat what ever i want but almost always pay the price for it. If i dont have an actual IBS attack it is the fear of having one.I remain hopeful that one day there will be a cure for us. That there has to be something else going on.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Every time I see my doctor for something, she just says its your Ibs-d , I am sure they use it as an excuse alot of the time because they dont know what is wrong or dont want to or cant help you.


----------



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree, everything seems to be blamed on my IBS for me too. It is for that very reason I almost never go to the doctors. I worry that everything will be blamed on IBS and stress. I had to beg for a blood test once when i was really sick, came back with neutropenia indicating id had a virus and bad kidney function. I think if you can find a good doctor hang onto them lol. I really do believe that there is something else going on for all of us and they just havent found it yet. They will one day and when they do we will all find peace in our lives


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Another bad day for sure tomorrow, I can forecast it, already I am cramping a bit. And for no good reason yet again, all this because I have to take to car to the garage for it's service, and I have to go early in the morning! This is ridiculous, but what can you do? Sometimes I get so despondent.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I know the feeling. Once a week I have to go to work early to do figures etc.. and I have a deadline. Every week without fail I get stressed, which makes me have diarrhea every single week and then I'm late, so get more stressed. Nightmare. I'm totally fed up with it now. If I have to go to the doctors, or any appointment at all it's the same thing.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm just the same Claire, I keep telling myself, don't be silly, there's nothing wrong with your stomach, etc. but it does no good. Even if I go to the cinema I worry in case I'm in the middle of a row and need the loo, and have to disturb all the people, then of course it starts up the d again. Like you, any appointment will do it, the hairdresser, the doctor, hospital checkups - anything at all.What a life......


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

At least you go to the hairdressers and the cinema. I gave that up a long time ago. I snip a bit here and there with my hair and I haven't been able to go to a cinema for about 10 years now. I probably could but I get so anxious that I just don't do it anymore. All the things that I used to enjoy I gave up with really. The worst thing for me that I know I really have to get over is sitting in a church or hall. Pathetic I know but I had such a bad experience at a christening that I haven't been able to step inside one since. I missed a relatives funeral and never really forgiven myself but they don't have toilets and I know I'll have to go. I haven't been to the theatre for years. It seems all the things that I really loved doing have slowly one by one disappeared. I think I've probably got a bit of a phobia about rooms with chairs and lots of people sitting down now. However on the bright side I have had a year and half of being much better and I went out as much as I dared. So I can go into a tescos now without a major panic so I'm still getting better at dealing with public places - just in time for it to all come back as it was before. Nice to know that someone understands just how this wrecks every aspect of what was a "normal" life. I look at people just sitting on a bus, just doing normal things, living normal lives and I can't really believe how this has taken all that away.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

{{{{Claire}}}}}I've only had this for 2 1/2 years, you poor thing, I feel awful moaning about my little problems when you have been suffering for so long.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks. Please don't feel awful, whether it's a year, or longer we all have the same problems and I am very grateful to be able to share my problems with people like yourself who understand. It sounds to me as if you are going through exactly the same thing. Especially with the car and having a service thing. It's funny really because I have never met another human being who has said that they have problems with things like that. So it's really nice when you have said things that I totally understand. I hope you'll be fine, I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Claire, ok, the car is safely in the garage and I am safely home, phew!!! Only had to go twice before leaving the house, and the garage man said would you like a lift home, (about 1/2 a mile away), and I said no, I'd like to walk. And I did! They will bring the car here to me, so no worries there.Claire, you can always private message me if you feel like a chat. Where abouts in uk do you live, I'm in deepest Cornwall!


----------



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

Im about to have another IBS attack, got the feeling of rising vomit in my tummy and throat, unsettle and nausea in the tummy, fear. Its not a full attack yet but i know its comming. I get so scared of them, and its my fault I ate bad. But even to eat good i dont know. Im trying not to panic, it hurts so so much when I have an attack. The pain, the sick feeling, the nausea the D the need to vomit. Need to stay calm, i will be ok. Im not home alone either my roommate is here, so hard to have an attack when ppl are here. I run to toilet, lye on the floor, groan in pain..... got to stay calm got to stay calm, i will be ok.Should i take eno and panadol, should i have water... i never know. After 20 years of this you woul think i would know what to take when im sick but i never do.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello PeachesGood for you, that you got your car to the garage and then walked home. I would have been so nervous about taking my car to the garage or in fact going anywhere, my Ibs-D is bad every time I have to go anywhere. I cant go to the cinema or theatre or be in a room full of people, I am too afraid incase I need to go to the toilet in a hurry, I also hate going anywhere with people in their car, I prefer to drive myself, and public transport is definately out.Ive just walked to the paper shop and its only 5 mins each way, but was dreading it as my Ibs-d has been really bad for about a week now, cramping and rushing to the toilet and walking and movement seems to make it worse.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi cherrypieI do agree with you about going out in someone else's car, I'd much rather drive myself, and to be honest, I don't even like having someone else in my car!I find walking isn't too bad, as I live in a very rural area, not many people and lots of bushes about if you're caught short! What I can't stand is shopping, ugh!. I do most of my clothes and home shopping on line, I find I can cope with supermarket, they've got nice loos!What are you taking for the cramping, I expect you've tried every remedy. I chew crystallized ginger and carry some in my bag. If I have to go out for any length of time I take Immodium, but mostly just rely on the calcium. I don't go near the doctor any more, she doesn't know anything, she's useless.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

PeachesI take Colfac antispasmodics for the cramping, not really helping much though, used to take buscopan, but that didnt help either. I live on Imodium every day anything from 1-3 tablets. I also chew ginger. Do you use Calcium Carbonate before every meal, ? I tried it but it did not help me.My doctor is not much help either, she says you have had all the tests and nothing shows as wrong, its just your Ibs-d just deal with it. My anxiety makes it worse, but I didnt have anxiety until the Ibs-d got so bad.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Peaches,I'm so glad that it all went ok for you today. Believe it or not, I'm also from Cornwall as well. How weird, I've only ever met one other person from Cornwall on here in years. That would be lovely, I'll add you as a friend. Cherry pie and Peaches, yep me too. Prefer driving by myself, can't deal with people sitting in the car incase I have a problem. Don't ever use public transport - the thought of it stresses me right out. Thank goodness for the internet, what did people do without it. We are really lucky that we can buy things online which I do a lot. Imagine if we couldn't. Imagine if we had this in the 18th century and there weren't even any toilets to flush or any immodiums to take. Dosen't bear thinking about. how many people had to go through this in the past.Poo-pea, I'm really sorry that you feeling so rough. After dealing with this fo so long, I still get really down about it. everytime I have problems and feel rough it still manages to make me cry a lot of the time. You think I would get used to it but I never do. It dosen't matter how many times I get it. I always want to be alone and deal with it by myself - I know it really dosen't help having people around. I never suffered with feeling sick or only very occassionally so i can't really help. Only I eat very bland foods (and not foods that I know will aggravate me on a good day), sit with a hot water bottle and take extra immodiums and sometimes pain killers as I always get dreadful lower back ache. Hope you feel better soon. x


----------

